# New reprinted : Puritan Fast Sermons (34 volumes) !



## Mayflower (Jul 22, 2006)

For those who are interessed !
---------------------------------------

Puritan Fast Sermons

(34 volumes)

Tuesday, June 13th, 2006 
This remarkable set of rare Puritan sermons comprises facsimilie copies of sermons preached before parliament on appointed fast days between 1640 and 1653. These sermons were individually published at the time but finally issued as a multi-volume set only in 1972. 500 sets in facsimilie were then printed but complete sets are now extremely rare to find. It is our plan to reprint the facsimilie edition, but possibly in 24 evenly sized volumes (to economise on production costs). We have already scanned in all the original pages but there is much work still to be done.

At some later date we plan also to issue two volumes of sample sermons from the set in re-typeset form with modernised English. To do this for all the sermons would be uneconomic given the expected demand.

The sermons are especially valuable, being as they are the work of the leading Puritan preachers of the day and addressed to those with the responsibility of government. We are hoping in the reprint to include some indication of the events occuring at the time that will give the context to the sermons and also a brief biographical sketch of each preacher.

We are cautious in giving a date when they will be available but we are aiming for late this year or early next. The offer price on the 24 volume set will be about Â£400. [The 1972 edition retailed for Â£500!!] The set will be produced with sewn sections and bound in Buckram cloth with d/w. If you wish to reserve a set then please email Fast Sermons with your details. This will help us to assess possible interest but there will be no commitment until final pricing has been calculated at which time we will notify you.

[email protected] 

http://tentmaker.org.uk/?cat=6


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 22, 2006)

I noticed that on the Tentmaker website the other day. I'm very interested but that looks like a budget buster.


----------



## Mayflower (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I noticed that on the Tentmaker website the other day. I'm very interested but that looks like a budget buster.



I already send them a mial, with the request if there is not a possibility to order the set in 2 or 3 payments and to get those volumes accordingly to the payment that is made, because i think alot of people cannot afford such high price as 400 pound = $743 !!!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 22, 2006)

The shipping from the UK to the US for such a set is also going to be quite significant, and I would think a large part of the intended market is here. I wonder also if they have verified that the 1972 set was complete? It would be a nice set to have but it really is a specialty item; more for the library, scholar and connoisseur than for the general Puritan book buying public. I sure don't have that kind of discretionary money for it.


----------

